# From selling dogs to breeding cats, I don't know what to think



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I don't know how many of you have unregistered malts, but I don't feel ashame to say that Maxi has no papers and when I got him I was more interested in a healthy pet than in papers, besides I was new to the maltese world and everything was fine for me at that time, and he was such a cute puppy.
A few weeks ago I was searching the contact number of the seller over the internet and now he's breeding registered cats. How come??? Was he a miller or something like that? I wouldn't die for the fact of Maxi coming from a BYB but just thinking of him being born in a PPM cage gives me the creeps, and I'm even sorry of looking at his little face when he's in the crate, and I'm getting overprotective.
I love Maxi even if he's not perfectly bred, I just wanted to share the experience because it gets me so confused.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Ok, try not to fret first. Although I can totally relate to being overly protective. 

What breed of cats is he selling? Does he show any breed?? What is his website like? If you are willing to post his information maybe I can check it out and give you my 2 cents.

Some BYB are in fact puppy mills. There are a good number of them that seems like they only have a small number of dogs, but are in fact keeping the rest of the stock else where and only bring home a few if they know they are going to be making a sale that day.

Is this breeder on the USDA list? That is a good indication that he breeds a lot. Papers don't mean squat really... My two are eligible to be registered with AKC because they are from AMA breeder and / or champion parents - but only one is actually registered. I just didn't get around in sending the documents in for the second Maltese and now don't even feel like doing it. 

What circumstance did you buy Maxi (really cute by the way) - because that will also tell a lot about the person that sold Maxi to you. No papers is one thing, but please tell us the circumstance so we can really help you to figure out about this seller.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

When you bought Maxi did you go to the house and see other Malts, the parents of Maxi? Did you get a spay/neuter contract and a guarantee. How old was Maxi when you took him home? Sounds strange that they didn't register the litter, must mean parents aren't.
Maxi is a sweetie and has a wondeful home now, so just love him and all will be well for your darling baby!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Both my malts came from pet shops :brownbag: by the way, NOT MY FAULT...

Anyway, I've spent more than a few hours imagining their less than ideal circumstances so I understand your thinking. The thing is all that worry has only fortified my intention to help others not make the same mistake, when possible. It doesn't affect your love for your baby or Maxi's perfect cuteness, there's nothing more you can do. Just keep lovin your malt and if you are lucky enough to have another, you'll know where to look next time!

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Well, I don't know how many of you have unregistered malts, but I don't feel ashame to say that Maxi has no papers and when I got him I was more interested in a healthy pet than in papers, besides I was new to the maltese world and everything was fine for me at that time, and he was such a cute puppy.
> A few weeks ago I was searching the contact number of the seller over the internet and now he's breeding registered cats. How come??? Was he a miller or something like that? I wouldn't die for the fact of Maxi coming from a BYB but just thinking of him being born in a PPM cage gives me the creeps, and I'm even sorry of looking at his little face when he's in the crate, and I'm getting overprotective.
> I love Maxi even if he's not perfectly bred, I just wanted to share the experience because it gets me so confused.[/B]


Don't beat yourself up and try not to worry too much. You are far from alone. The important thing is that now that you have Maxi you have joined this group and you have learned a lot. There isn't anything you can do now except to love Maxi and to make sure that you continue with regular vet visits. Hopefully you'll never have any major health issues, but just in case why not start a little savings fund just for Maxi so that you always have some reserves. And when the day comes that you decide to get a brother or sister for Maxi you will have the knowledge to make a good choice of breeder and puppy.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Don't beat yourself up and try not to worry too much. You are far from alone. The important thing is that now that you have Maxi you have joined this group and you have learned a lot. There isn't anything you can do now except to love Maxi and to make sure that you continue with regular vet visits. Hopefully you'll never have any major health issues, but just in case why not start a little savings fund just for Maxi so that you always have some reserves. And when the day comes that you decide to get a brother or sister for Maxi you will have the knowledge to make a good choice of breeder and puppy.[/B]


This is great advice that Susan has given. I agree 100%. :thumbsup: Oh and by the way, your baby is adorable.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

When I was looking for a Maltese puppy I contacted breeders after getting their details from Dogs NSW (the NSW pure-breed dog association website). One of the "breeders" I called was a little old lady who said that she was a Persian cat breeder (had been since 1980's) and that she had never breed or kept Maltese :blink: wonder why her number would be registered with Dogs NSW as a Maltese breeder (think you have to pay to do so) :blink: Maybe they changed to cats or they breed Maltese and cats? 

Either way maxi is adorable!


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Silly of me, I chose a puppy from another city and it was delivered to me. Anyway, if you see the pictures of most puppies available in my area...they weren't very "maltese looking", and some of them even have no vet papers. This guy didn't give me any registration, but at least he gave me a healthy, well-socialized puppy with the vaccines and vet checked and at that time, being a first time maltese owner, I was really happy with that. It was after the cats ads and the fact that he was sacrificing a breeding pair of Saint Bernards that I got worried. Anyway, I don't think he's got some SaintBernard in :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Regarding the cats, they are chinchillas, registered and extremely nice looking (I'm allergic to them but they are cute).
You're right, I gain nothing being worried but is difficult no to. :huh:


----------

